
Outrage after Netflix pulls comedy show criticising Saudi Arabia - mudil
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/jan/01/outrage-after-netflix-pulls-comedy-show-criticising-saudi-arabia
======
wolco
I was outraged until I realized it only applies locally.

~~~
FuckOffNeemo
Yeah, this is the definition of click bait, right here.

Saudia Arabia, a country that executes more people than any other sovereign
state in the world, doesn't like a show that shows the country in a
_satirical, comedic light_? And insists on having the show/episode removed
from _Netflix in it 's own state to suppress dissent and criticism_?

 _I 'm shocked_ I tell you, absolutely _shocked_!

Edit: I take my statistic back, Saudia Arabia ranked no.3 for executions last
year.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/the-10-countries-that-
execut...](https://www.businessinsider.com/the-10-countries-that-execute-the-
most-people-2016-4//?r=AU&IR=T/#1-china-thousands-10)

~~~
mcv

      > I take my statistic back, Saudia Arabia ranked no.3 for executions last year.
    

Clearly they need to step up their game.

But seriously, if this one episode of Hasan Minhaj is the only thing on
Netflix that's censored in Saudi Arabia, I'd be very surprised.

~~~
sitkack
That should be a Netflix channel, "Censored".

